# Cervelo P2C Seat Torque??



## gmarch (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi... On a century ride this weekend, my seat started to tilt backward and forward when hitting bumps. I'd like to ensure that it is tightened sufficiently.

Does any one know the torque specification for the Allen screw that keeps the seat from tilting in the seat post?

This is a 2007 Cervelo P2C with the big "O" in the seat post (and mine is mounted in the front hole if that makes a difference).

Thanks,

/greg


----------



## fearby (Apr 8, 2007)

There is a user manual to download from Cervelo.com but 5NM is the safe bet. Use FSA or Tacx carbon grease/installation compound to make sure it doesn't slip.


----------



## gmarch (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks - but I think you are thinking of the seat post screws. Those are 4nm BTW.

I'm talking about the screw that holds the seat rails to the seat post. The round "O" compression fitting. The torque for that has to be somewhere upwards of 70-80nm, but I want to be sure.

Also, the user manual on the Cervelo website doesn't have any of that information. Are you referring to a different document? I'd love to have one that has all the specs...

Thanks!

/greg


----------



## gmarch (Apr 18, 2007)

gmarch said:


> Thanks - but I think you are thinking of the seat post screws. Those are 4nm BTW.
> 
> I'm talking about the screw that holds the seat rails to the seat post. The round "O" compression fitting. The torque for that has to be somewhere upwards of 70-80nm, but I want to be sure.
> 
> ...


My mistake - I was doing this from memory. When I said 70-80nm, I meant in-lbs, which is about 9nm.

And, my mistake #2 - there ARE some torque specs in that manual. Damn - I thought I read through that thing. They claim:

_Carbon TT seatpost (P2C and P3C) saddle clamp bolt - 12 N•m_​
which is about 106 in lbs.

Thanks for making me re-read the manual!

/greg


----------

